# Shadalane Goldens - mixed reports?



## cgott42 (May 15, 2012)

sorry for the new thread, but the previous one was 4 years old
I am considering purchasing a golden from them - VERY expensive, but I'm willing to pay if the quality of temperment is better.

I've read trough many posts on this forum to find info, and have come across a handleful which have been positive, however this one (copied below) is scaring me off- can anyone confirm?



> Shadalane - Large operation including training and a boarding facility. The day I visited it was very hot, heat wave. Puppies were in a shaded kind of alcove setting. Two litters with there moms in large kennel area on cement. Rather dirty with some puppy poop. Not a lot but enough that the breeder finally instructed one of the workers to clean the kennel. In another area a larger group of already purchased older pups running around and playing with an open box cutter, razor blade extended. Trainer retriver it. Overall appearance was rundown, just not what I expected so maybe I'm being to harsh.


----------



## mtgolden2018 (Jun 22, 2018)

No feedback, but hoping my response will give you a bump in the forum!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Total ripoff IMHO. Not saying they are unethical breeders, just that the prices are outrageous (especially the "trained" pups, who imho miss out on important family/socialization experiences at a critical time) and there's nothing special about the dogs. Rolls Royce price for an ordinary dog. They are pushing the boundaries of what the market will bear.

Now I'm thinking, "Imagine how much money I could make if I did the same thing with my breedings." But, um, no thanks. It's not about seeing how much I can make for each puppy, it's about making sure they all go to fantastic homes.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

One of the top 20 goldens this year was sired out of Shadalane. Bear Valley's Luciano Mi Tesoro and the same owner picked up another Shadalane last year (offspring of her GCh) and these dogs look amazing. 

I've also met one at puppy class when my Bear was a baby. Gorgeous dog. Too shy for my liking.

I dont see a price on their website for puppies but in general you should expect to pay $2500 for a well bred golden in So Cal. If they are much higher than that I would want to know why. What makes their puppies so much more special that they can charge $$$ more.


----------



## laurenC (Sep 20, 2017)

trust me I live in LA, I almost bought from them simply because I got frustrated trying to find a puppy and they are instant gratification. they have puppies on the ground at all times (not a good sign by the way...I'm sure you know that but I get the temptation...) Really now that I am involved in golden retrievers (albeit new...) I would never ever ever ever ever contemplate it. litters that have parents that are titled (CH and GCH) with all clearances great temperaments etc. cost 3,000-3,500 in Southern California. their "training" by the way is a joke. don't give in, the reason I didn't is I called and asked who the sire of a litter of theirs on the ground and the owners wife (who apparently runs the puppy department as they seem to refer to it) had NO IDEA WHO THE SIRE WAS. SCARED ME STRAIGHT. puppy mill.


----------



## laurenC (Sep 20, 2017)

and I agree about Bear Valley's Luciano Mi Tesoro. He's beautiful. My bitch has lost to him and won against him in the ring and every loss I can't help but think "great dog" but that is not their normal line. they breed puppies like crazy they clearly have a show line and money maker line. Don't really think they are selling any luccis to just anyone.


----------



## swangful (Jun 12, 2018)

I visited before, the facility is nestled in the foothills of Vista CA. Pretty large property for the dogs to run around.
The dogs were roaming around and it was nice at first. We were greeted and everything was great.

The puppies are housed in a garage with AC with around 4-5 large pens holding around 4-10 puppies each. 



The downside was...the cleanliness. I don't know if it is difficult to take care of that many puppies but the smell of urine was really bad. 

The ammonia in the air was so strong it gave me a headache. I can't imagine those pups are unaffected by it.
There were also tons...and tons of flies inside the building. 
Several I can understand...but they literally had several fly traps hanging from the ceiling where the puppies were held with
hundreds of dead flies attached to them.


Now that was just my impression, I would visit yourself and see if that fits your needs.
The staff and owner were all very nice. The dogs roaming around looked quite happy.
There were also several older pups in training with staff and they all had great temperaments.



However, I wouldn't get a puppy from them based on my visit. It definitely didn't feel like the dogs were in the best of situations.


----------



## laurenC (Sep 20, 2017)

and to just add.. Lucci is not a Shadalane dog he has a Shadalane SIRE. His owner and breeder is an awesome well respected women in Goldens. He is a Bear Valley Golden bred and raised by Bear Valley Kennel. Just wanted to clarify.


----------



## CBrazda (Apr 22, 2017)

You can have an amazing, well bred golden, without the price tag, from a different breeder. Please do your homework and go with your gut instinct. DanaRuns had an amazing post several years ago about reputable breeders. I was blessed by AutumnWind's Sire and Birch Hollows Bitch. That was before I knew about this forum. I had to dig deep to get Linda's number at AutumnWind but the research paid off. Best of luck with your new pup!


----------



## laurenC (Sep 20, 2017)

I do want to edit his breeder is not a co - owner on Lucci, I apologize for the mis-type. but my sentiment is the same. Lucci is not a shadalane dog nor should be grouped there.


----------



## laurenC (Sep 20, 2017)

and who i spoke to was not alan'swife just someone who inferred she was related in some way. i apologize for mis info


----------



## jajulie12 (Apr 5, 2018)

I am so sad to report 5 months ago we got a golden puppy from Shadalane and have had nothing but problems. The puppy came home very sick with profuse bloody diarrhea, after a vet trip the next day it was found she had Giardia (no problem that can happen so I thought). Fast forward two months and she is not gaining very much weight (only 4 pounds) and in an out of the vet for the bloody diarrhea, vomiting, and decreased weight gain. I have been in constant communication with the breeder, they agreed to pay some of her $4200 vet bills (they agreed to $400 which is kinda ridiculous). It has now been 7 months and my puppy continues to have issues, with vet trips every three weeks, I haven't received one penny in support from the breeder and have not received any licensing papers for my "pure breed" golden. I call and email regularly to get her papers and the breeder is not longer responding for the past 4 months, he has turfed me to one of the trainers on site who is very sweet but we are getting nothing accomplished. For the price of these dogs, I would go somewhere else. I now have a sick dog and no licensing papers


----------



## laurenC (Sep 20, 2017)

i am so so sorry to hear that. How heartbreaking. Hope your puppy makes a full recovery.


----------



## Tesoro (Jan 4, 2019)

I have 2 wonderful golden boys from Shadalane. My Lucci, who has been mentioned in these threads) and Pixel. Both are beautiful and very dear to me. Many people don’t realize that I bought Lucci from Alan at Shadalane. I went to Alan’s a month after retirement to buy a pet puppy. We hit it off and he asked me if I would consider showing my puppy. I was honest when I told him I didn’t know anything about showing dogs. He chose Lucci for me. I met Lucci’s breeder, Sally Cobb, at the Del Mar show when Lucci was about a year old. Alan had Lucci’s litter at his place because Sally was going through some rough times. Alan doesn’t show very often, but he produces beautiful puppies. I’m obviously very grateful for the two that I have. I believe Lucci’s sire, Bear, has qualified to be an outstanding sire.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Sigh... another one. :uhoh:


----------



## Kaylie&Cami22 (Jan 2, 2019)

*Looking for a Breeder in SoCal...Shadalane was a contender*

Hello,
I just joined this forum the other day, and am so glad I did. We have been contemplating getting a Golden for several years now and have been doing research. Shadalane is the only one we have visited and while the pups are gorgeous, just could not fathom the price of a non-trained dog..3k...

On our visit, I too was a bit concerned of the cleanliness of the reception area, it had an odor, and the couple of dogs that were in cages there, were lying in poop...

I left there thinking that this was a larger breeder who most likely has great lines for some which I presume much more expensive and perhaps the other pups..the 3k ones were, well, just "others"

I am looking for a great, small, breeder, preferably in SoCal, but willing to go to Central California, Southern Nevada, or Arizona...any suggestions? Thanks so much


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Kaylie&Cami22 said:


> Hello,
> I just joined this forum the other day, and am so glad I did. We have been contemplating getting a Golden for several years now and have been doing research. Shadalane is the only one we have visited and while the pups are gorgeous, just could not fathom the price of a non-trained dog..3k...
> 
> On our visit, I too was a bit concerned of the cleanliness of the reception area, it had an odor, and *the couple of dogs that were in cages there, were lying in poop...*
> ...



OMG. This is brutal to me.


----------



## LAYLOW (Jan 5, 2019)

Kaylie&Cami22 said:


> Hello,
> I just joined this forum the other day, and am so glad I did. We have been contemplating getting a Golden for several years now and have been doing research. Shadalane is the only one we have visited and while the pups are gorgeous, just could not fathom the price of a non-trained dog..3k...
> 
> On our visit, I too was a bit concerned of the cleanliness of the reception area, it had an odor, and the couple of dogs that were in cages there, were lying in poop...
> ...


I'm From Central California and i drove 18 hours to pick up my golden retriever from skyriver goldens in ellensberg washington. Beautiful dogs and accomplishments, full k9data/clearances. 

Smart quick learners mine is 4 month old now learned most commands and tricks in 15 minutes!. They go for $1650+, But i would of gladly payed 2500 in california but most reputable breeders (starfire,emberain) in norcal are sold out a year in advance. 

Most the breeders in central don't post health clearances and socal was nothing but gimmicky English Cream lines. with slogans like we mix english creme with american to reduce cancer. (cant make this stuff up!!) Not to mention no decorated dogs mainly for the money breeders.

If you have time look towards OR/WA.


----------



## CBrazda (Apr 22, 2017)

Look at DanaRuns posts. She has a list of legitimate SoCal Golden Breeders. I just checked her posts to see if I could still find the link and it is there. Remember, always go with your gut instinct, trust your first intuition when visiting a breeder.


----------



## laurenC (Sep 20, 2017)

I hate to say it but 3k is not an abnormal amount in southern california for a well bred puppy with parents with health clearances and titles... I am so sad to hear of the rest of your experience there as that is absolutely not "normal" nor should be normalized. Good luck in your search !


----------



## Kaylie&Cami22 (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks. I've also been looking at breeders from Southern Nevada and Arizona, where pups are ~ 1600.00...do you happen to know of any in particular to recommend or stay away from?


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

laurenC said:


> I hate to say it but 3k is not an abnormal amount in southern california for a well bred puppy with parents with health clearances and titles... I am so sad to hear of the rest of your experience there as that is absolutely not "normal" nor should be normalized. Good luck in your search !


That is the price we are paying for our puppy, but the breeder brings a lot to the table to make this seem fair to me. She’s a Breeder of Merit with a great deal of experience breeding goldens, the lines appear to be very good and all health clearances are in place. There is a price to pay for all of this. In short, the time and effort that the breeder puts into her program allows us to know we are doing all we can to stack the deck in our favor to get a healthy and well-tempered golden.


----------



## laurenC (Sep 20, 2017)

ChrisFromOC said:


> That is the price we are paying for our puppy, but the breeder brings a lot to the table to make this seem fair to me. She’s a Breeder of Merit with a great deal of experience breeding goldens, the lines appear to be very good and all health clearances are in place. There is a price to pay for all of this. In short, the time and effort that the breeder puts into her program allows us to know we are doing all we can to stack the deck in our favor to get a healthy and well-tempered golden.


I dont think people quite realize how much it costs to have a sound and amazing breeding program. Championing a golden often costs upwards of 10k (this does not include a GCH or any other titles) clearances easily 600+, often feeding raw (easily costs 600/ month/ per dog). let alone the cost of breeding....Progesterone testing leading up to (100+/day for 2-7 days), the stud fee (for a very nice stud 2k+), an x ray (200) , an ultra sound (150 or so ) puppy shots, whelping box, whelping supplies, the insane amount of time the breeder spent properly socializing these puppies (up ALL night with these puppies...its like having a newborn or MANY newborns), the amount of time the breeder spent putting a title on the bitch, driving to dog shows, driving to the vet for progesterone, for puppy shots, staying up all night whelping a litter and then up all night as their babies for their feeds worried the mama might accidentally squish one, doing a test breed, i mean the amount of money time and energy from a breeder and their entire family is unreal and people dont quite understand. 
3,000 is a steal if you have chosen a reputable breeder that has done the above ( many havent..do your research!)


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Kaylie&Cami22 said:


> Thanks. I've also been looking at breeders from Southern Nevada and Arizona, where pups are ~ 1600.00...do you happen to know of any in particular to recommend or stay away from?


I am in Arizona. I don’t know of a single breeder here that has full certifications in place that is priced less than $2000.00. Arizona is very similar in pricing to California, which is expensive.

My only suggestion is to make sure you are throughly verifying health certifications. It is alway difficult to find a breeder with them all and it becomes more so when you have a restrictive budget that puts you out of the normal pricing range for puppies from fully tested parents. 

Here are some visuals that might be helpful.


----------



## Stonewalljax (Nov 30, 2019)

I see little has changed. I bought a "highly trained" certified Service golden a few years a go from "Shady" Shadalane. They trained him for another 4 months for my special heath needs before I flew to San Diego to pick him up which had him at almost 2 years old. It was apparent early that there was a problem. When I went to pick him up the "Shady" folks took us to lunch. Tanner would not sit up under the table, as hard as they tried to get him to. When the Umber came to take us to the airport, Tanner had to be picked up and put in the car. At the airport he lay stetted n the floor and would not sit by my chair. He was not even house trained. He jumped up on our elderly and frail friends. in a couple weeks I called them and said it was not working. They sent someone to Tucson to pick him up for follow up training to address my complaints. One month later, They called and said that I was asking to much of them and the dog. They offered to return my money. The problem on my end was my adult daughter from Asheville was staying with me to help take care of my medical needs while "Tanner" stayed with us. She had just lost her golden of about 14 years and immediately got attached to him. To make a longer story short Tanner went back to Asheville with her. All that makes me the world's best dad or the dumbest SOB for paying the outrageous (or maybe both) price for that dog. I am too embarrassed to say how many thousand dollars I paid for that pet. On the positive side, my daughter loves that dog. He is very handsome and is house broken. He is still not very well behaved and has hip and back problems (yes they certified his clear of a history of those problems...as they did him as a service dog) an early age of about 4 years old. Would I buy another from them? Not in your life. I would even be suspect if they were to give me one. My rating for Shadalane is "F".

Stonewall Jackson


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Stonewalljax said:


> I see little has changed. I bought a "highly trained" certified Service golden a few years a go from "Shady" Shadalane. They trained him for another 4 months for my special heath needs before I flew to San Diego to pick him up which had him at almost 2 years old. It was apparent early that there was a problem. When I went to pick him up the "Shady" folks took us to lunch. Tanner would not sit up under the table, as hard as they tried to get him to. When the Umber came to take us to the airport, Tanner had to be picked up and put in the car. At the airport he lay stetted n the floor and would not sit by my chair. He was not even house trained. He jumped up on our elderly and frail friends. in a couple weeks I called them and said it was not working. They sent someone to Tucson to pick him up for follow up training to address my complaints. One month later, They called and said that I was asking to much of them and the dog. They offered to return my money. The problem on my end was my adult daughter from Asheville was staying with me to help take care of my medical needs while "Tanner" stayed with us. She had just lost her golden of about 14 years and immediately got attached to him. To make a longer story short Tanner went back to Asheville with her. All that makes me the world's best dad or the dumbest SOB for paying the outrageous (or maybe both) price for that dog. I am too embarrassed to say how many thousand dollars I paid for that pet. On the positive side, my daughter loves that dog. He is very handsome and is house broken. He is still not very well behaved and has hip and back problems (yes they certified his clear of a history of those problems...as they did him as a service dog) an early age of about 4 years old. Would I buy another from them? Not in your life. I would even be suspect if they were to give me one. My rating for Shadalane is "F".
> 
> Stonewall Jackson



I'm so sorry to read about your experience. Have you considered applying for a service dog from a reputable non-profit that provides service dogs free of charge? "Under" is a command that a well trained service dog learns as a puppy, well before they learn commands specific to helping with a disability. The same goes for "car" (instructing the dog to get in the car) and "hurry," which is the potty command I know. If that's what you were asking of the dog those are pretty basic and not unreasonable.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

We recently bought a golden from Shadalane, so I thought I'd post our experience...

The negatives...
#1 - I expected to get grilled about our home, property, lifestyle, etc. Never happened. I'd like to think that our general personalities and incredible in-person presence simply made all of this uber-unnecessary. But, from all my online research with various breeders, I almost felt like not getting grilled was a negative for the breeder.
#2 - Price. Yes, we paid. We believe we paid at the top of the local market for the puppy, and we also paid an additional charge for boarding and training. Fortunately (or, not?), the pricing was a secondary concern...although we'd have preferred to pay less.

The pros...
#1 - From our experience, the property seemed well-suited to it's purpose, well maintained, and the people we saw and dealt with appeared to truly care for the dogs and puppies.
#2 - They had puppies available. For good-or-bad, we had a limited time-window to work with (or, wait a few more years), so having puppies available was an important factor. I get that this may not "be a good thing", but it wasn't like there were a lot. When we were there, they had three (3) that were available.
#3 - They were very open about sharing information on her parents, which allowed us to research the health background of her parents. It turns out that some of the cardiac examinations were "good, but the procedure was outdated". On further examination, the cardiac exams were done, but not in a manner consistent with modern standards per the Golden Retriever Club of America.
#4 - Her well-puppy vet check went extremely well.
#5 - While we very likely overpaid for whatever training she received, getting a puppy that was already crate-trained and had basic obedience skills was a big plus for us. It's greatly eased her transition into our household. There is another golden on our block, about 2 months older, and the owners were amazed at our puppy's calm demeanor and responsiveness to basic obedience skills.
#6 - We were concerned about socialization and bonding. But, she's already developing defined relationships to everyone in the family, so that seems to be going well. If we had the time (and, temperament) to work with her from 8-weeks, it'd undoubtedly "be better". But, this is working well for us.

As an aside...
We also had the opportunity to look at a golden from another breeder. No OFA certs on the parents, dad should not have been siring pups (age and OFAs), and the conditions were for "housing" vice "living". To top it off, the puppy we were shown was listless and very shy.

As more time goes on, I'll try to update our experience.


----------



## Deepbluebay (Apr 9, 2020)

DanaRuns said:


> Total ripoff IMHO. Not saying they are unethical breeders, just that the prices are outrageous (especially the "trained" pups, who imho miss out on important family/socialization experiences at a critical time) and there's nothing special about the dogs. Rolls Royce price for an ordinary dog. They are pushing the boundaries of what the market will bear.
> 
> Now I'm thinking, "Imagine how much money I could make if I did the same thing with my breedings." But, um, no thanks. It's not about seeing how much I can make for each puppy, it's about making sure they all go to fantastic homes.


I wish that more ppl felt this way


----------



## Deepbluebay (Apr 9, 2020)

GoldenDude said:


> I'm so sorry to read about your experience. Have you considered applying for a service dog from a reputable non-profit that provides service dogs free of charge? "Under" is a command that a well trained service dog learns as a puppy, well before they learn commands specific to helping with a disability. The same goes for "car" (instructing the dog to get in the car) and "hurry," which is the potty command I know. If that's what you were asking of the dog those are pretty basic and not unreasonable.





GoldenDude said:


> I'm so sorry to read about your experience. Have you considered applying for a service dog from a reputable non-profit that provides service dogs free of charge? "Under" is a command that a well trained service dog learns as a puppy, well before they learn commands specific to helping with a disability. The same goes for "car" (instructing the dog to get in the car) and "hurry," which is the potty command I know. If that's what you were asking of the dog those are pretty basic and not unreasonable.


To Goldendude- I see that you live in Tucson, I live within 100 miles of you. There are some wonderful,very ethical breeders who breed only for service dogs . Their training is absolute. They are located in Phoenix
area, if you Google ( I don't have info right here) you will find them. Hopefully I can find this post again and I will message you.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Deepbluebay said:


> To Goldendude- I see that you live in Tucson, I live within 100 miles of you. There are some wonderful,very ethical breeders who breed only for service dogs . Their training is absolute. They are located in Phoenix
> area, if you Google ( I don't have info right here) you will find them. Hopefully I can find this post again and I will message you.


I don't live in Tucson and I don't need a service dog, but thanks. I volunteer with a national service dog organization that provides service dogs free of charge to people with disabilities (except for visual impairments). As a volunteer I have one of their Labrador Retrievers who is part of their breeder colony. She is expecting a litter on May 5. We are very much looking forward to raising another litter for 8 weeks. She has the cutest, sweetest puppies. But I'm biased.


----------



## Deepbluebay (Apr 9, 2020)

Deepbluebay said:


> To Goldendude- I see that you live in Tucson, I live within 100 miles of you. There are some wonderful,very ethical breeders who breed only for service dogs . Their training is absolute. They are located in Phoenix
> area, if you Google ( I don't have info right here) you will find them. Hopefully I can find this post again and I will message you.





GoldenDude said:


> I don't live in Tucson and I don't need a service dog, but thanks. I volunteer with a national service dog organization that provides service dogs free of charge to people with disabilities (except for visual impairments). As a volunteer I have one of their Labrador Retrievers who is part of their breeder colony. She is expecting a litter on May 5. We are very much looking forward to raising another litter for 8 weeks. She has the cutest, sweetest puppies. But I'm biased.


Quite obviously I was replying to the older man who had had many problems with dog that he got from a breeder, eventually have to his daughter.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Deepbluebay said:


> Quite obviously I was replying to the older man who had had many problems with dog that he got from a breeder, eventually have to his daughter.


Since you addressed your comment to me, it appeared you were talking to me. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Whilst I am "at it", I'd like to throw a "shout out" to *@DanaRuns*. DanaRuns was very helpful and instrumental in helping me make an informed, if somewhat ill-advised, purchase. DanaRuns' advice was extremely helpful, input on the breeder and the puppy's lineage was great, and, equally important, DanaRun was to-the-point but even-handed.

If I had not been working with a constrained window-of-opportunity, and if we could pass DanaRuns' criteria for a responsible owner, I'd have gladly worked with DanaRuns on getting a golden. Truth-be-told, I'm a little disappointed we didn't get the opportunity. This is not a knock on Shadalane, as we did have a good experience with them (so far). It's more of a "have a better vibe" scenario.

But, that's all water-under-the-bridge, because Kona's been here for two (2) weeks now, things are going well, and my better-half is more likely to get rid of me than Kona.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

SoCalEngr said:


> Whilst I am "at it", I'd like to throw a "shout out" to *@DanaRuns*. DanaRuns was very helpful and instrumental in helping me make an informed, if somewhat ill-advised, purchase. DanaRuns' advice was extremely helpful, input on the breeder and the puppy's lineage was great, and, equally important, DanaRun was to-the-point but even-handed.
> 
> If I had not been working with a constrained window-of-opportunity, and if we could pass DanaRuns' criteria for a responsible owner, I'd have gladly worked with DanaRuns on getting a golden. Truth-be-told, I'm a little disappointed we didn't get the opportunity. This is not a knock on Shadalane, as we did have a good experience with them (so far). It's more of a "have a better vibe" scenario.
> 
> But, that's all water-under-the-bridge, because Kona's been here for two (2) weeks now, things are going well, and my better-half is more likely to get rid of me than Kona.


Thanks for the kind words. Very nice of you. Don't lament the price. I'd be embarrassed to tell you what I paid for toilet paper a month ago! 

So, we're gonna need photos of Kona in the Puppy forum. 

Say, was Alan there when you picked up your pup? Was he healthy and available to meet with you?

It's a weird time to buy a puppy. Considering the shortage of ethically bred puppies these days, it's not a mistake to pay top dollar. A lot of breeders aren't even breeding now, what with the coronavirus. And we weren't going to either, but we have a bitch in season right now and an opportunity that may not be available later, sooo... 🤷‍♀️ But puppies are hard to find now, so get one when you can. Don't feel bad about your purchase. We're still getting 10-15 inquiries a day, and so are all the other breeders I know. If we all charged what the market will bear, puppies would be worth their weight in gold.

Congrats. I look forward to seeing many puppy pictures here.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

DanaRuns said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Very nice of you. Don't lament the price. I'd be embarrassed to tell you what I paid for toilet paper a month ago!
> 
> So, we're gonna need photos of Kona in the Puppy forum.
> 
> Say, was Alan there when you picked up your pup? Was he healthy and available to meet with you?


Thanks. I really am not regretting the price. We may have overpaid, but I'm okay with it. We got the puppy we wanted, with the health checks we wanted, when we wanted, and might have paid a premium for all that (especially given the current environment). It's just too much fun not to kvetch about price! 

We did not see Alan, and all the people dealing with customers were masked up.

Man...we've got quite a few "puppy pictures"!


----------



## rashmika024 (May 2, 2020)

SoCalEngr said:


> Thanks. I really am not regretting the price. We may have overpaid, but I'm okay with it. We got the puppy we wanted, with the health checks we wanted, when we wanted, and might have paid a premium for all that (especially given the current environment). It's just too much fun not to kvetch about price!
> 
> We did not see Alan, and all the people dealing with customers were masked up.
> 
> Man...we've got quite a few "puppy pictures"!


Hi there, my husband and I just spoke to this Breeder. I think we spoke to Alex, what was your experience getting your pup from Shadalane? It definitely seems like a lot of mixed reviews here. We are aware of the somewhat high price tag, but I guess goldens these days are expensive from the research I have been doing. Our conversation seemed quite pleasant with Alex and he was willing to answer all questions and provide OFA health clearance for the parents of the pup. Any inputs here from anyone is highly appreciated! Thank you in advance!!


----------



## rashmika024 (May 2, 2020)

rashmika024 said:


> Hi there, my husband and I just spoke to this Breeder. I think we spoke to Alex, what was your experience getting your pup from Shadalane? It definitely seems like a lot of mixed reviews here. We are aware of the somewhat high price tag, but I guess goldens these days are expensive from the research I have been doing. Our conversation seemed quite pleasant with Alex and he was willing to answer all questions and provide OFA health clearance for the parents of the pup. Any inputs here from anyone is highly appreciated! Thank you in advance!!


Would like to hear from others in the forum as well. We are looking for breeders preferably in Northern California, since we live in Pleasanton. But willing to travel as well within California. Thank you!


----------



## rashmika024 (May 2, 2020)

SoCalEngr said:


> Thanks. I really am not regretting the price. We may have overpaid, but I'm okay with it. We got the puppy we wanted, with the health checks we wanted, when we wanted, and might have paid a premium for all that (especially given the current environment). It's just too much fun not to kvetch about price!
> 
> We did not see Alan, and all the people dealing with customers were masked up.
> 
> Man...we've got quite a few "puppy pictures"!


I just scrolled up and read through the thread. Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## rashmika024 (May 2, 2020)

ChrisFromOC said:


> That is the price we are paying for our puppy, but the breeder brings a lot to the table to make this seem fair to me. She’s a Breeder of Merit with a great deal of experience breeding goldens, the lines appear to be very good and all health clearances are in place. There is a price to pay for all of this. In short, the time and effort that the breeder puts into her program allows us to know we are doing all we can to stack the deck in our favor to get a healthy and well-tempered golden.


ChrisFromOC- Could you please share the name of the breeder.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

rashmika024 said:


> Hi there, my husband and I just spoke to this Breeder. I think we spoke to Alex, what was your experience getting your pup from Shadalane? It definitely seems like a lot of mixed reviews here. We are aware of the somewhat high price tag, but I guess goldens these days are expensive from the research I have been doing. Our conversation seemed quite pleasant with Alex and he was willing to answer all questions and provide OFA health clearance for the parents of the pup. Any inputs here from anyone is highly appreciated! Thank you in advance!!


I believe it is possible to get a golden from an ethical breeder (*see guidelines here*), in Southern California, for less, if you have time (to get on a waiting list and wait for a litter) and are willing to travel a bit. But, we had a short window-of-opportunity, so...

With that said...
#1 - A significant part of the additional cost for our Kona was the boarding-and-training fees, as she was 5 months old (vice 2) when we brought her home.
#2 - Shadalane does have 8-week old puppies as well. From what I've seen, these puppies are still on the high-end of the market, but "reasonable for the region".
#3 - We've done the 8-week puppy route before. Our Kona has been waaaaaaaay easier. She's slept in a crate (all night) since coming home, and we've had minimal "potty training issues". Worth the extra money? Not if we had more time to focus on a puppy, but...
#4 - Alex and crew were nice, if a little non-responsive at times. Nothing serious, just required an extra text-or-two every now-and-then.
#5 - We went through a deal where we brought Kona home for one night, then took her back for a last week of "puppy boot camp". If we had it to do again, we'd just bring her home. Taking her back for an extra week of training didn't really accomplish that much, and I think it confused Kona (more than "helped").
#6 - The cardiac clearances are "on file" for the puppies' mother/father. It was pointed out that the OFA clearance for cardiac did not meet the GRCA guidelines (i.e., it was a "listen to the heart" by a veterinarian vice the recommended cardiologist), but that was the only thing...and we chalked it up more to "a bit behind the times" than anything sinister, as Shadalane was very open about sharing names and AKC #s so we could do our own OFA checks.

As noted in a prior post, we had an "opportunity" to get a puppy from a different breeder. The male was not yet old enough for OFAs, and should not have been breeding. The female was old enough, but didn't have OFAs. The breeder, when we asked about OFAs, cautioned us that "oh, if you're going to ask for those, you're going to pay a lot more!" We did ask, we did pay, and we'd gladly do it again. Not only to make sure we had the best chance at a healthy golden, but also to avoid rewarding an unethical breeder. We estimated the person (somehow, giving them the recognition as a "breeder" seems incongruent) had about $50K worth of puppies in their garage. It was not good.

Are you considering an "older puppy", or one of the June/July litters.


----------



## rashmika024 (May 2, 2020)

SoCalEngr said:


> I believe it is possible to get a golden from an ethical breeder (*see guidelines here*), in Southern California, for less, if you have time (to get on a waiting list and wait for a litter) and are willing to travel a bit. But, we had a short window-of-opportunity, so...
> 
> With that said...
> #1 - A significant part of the additional cost for our Kona was the boarding-and-training fees, as she was 5 months old (vice 2) when we brought her home.
> ...


We did speak with Alex and he mentioned he will have an upcoming litter that will be ready to go home in late August probably. And of course the price quoted to us was also $3500 for an untrained puppy. For a trained puppy this would be much more. We are looking to get a trained puppy with some basic obedience and crate training. Though we are still considering both options - trained vs untrained. We just want to be sure that the OFA health clearance for both parents are good and we get a healthy pup. Still looking around I was also told NorCal GRC that breeders in NorCal have nothing available until Sep 2021 which is a long wait I suppose. We are looking at the July-Aug timeframe.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

rashmika024 said:


> We did speak with Alex and he mentioned he will have an upcoming litter that will be ready to go home in late August probably. And of course the price quoted to us was also $3500 for an untrained puppy. For a trained puppy this would be much more. We are looking to get a trained puppy with some basic obedience and crate training. Though we are still considering both options - trained vs untrained. We just want to be sure that the OFA health clearance for both parents are good and we get a healthy pup. Still looking around I was also told NorCal GRC that breeders in NorCal have nothing available until Sep 2021 which is a long wait I suppose. We are looking at the July-Aug timeframe.


If I had the time and temperament, I'd get the untrained puppy. For the price we paid, we could have had many one-on-one in-home sessions with a dog trainer (which, we're still going to have, as much of this is to train us, not the puppy). My guess is that you can get the AKC #s on both parents, and do the OFA checks online (which is what we did). The only caveat is that you're likely to see the same things we did...the cardiac clearance is not going to be from a cardiologist.

We had our well-puppy check with the vet last Friday, and Kona passed with "flying colors". There were two minor issues (yeast infection in the ears and Giardia), but these were what I consider "puppy things" and easily treated.

I don't know what your prior experience is. Our last puppy was 30 years ago, and we knew we had made mistakes. If we had this go-around to do all over again, we would have engaged the dog trainer before even bringing Kona home. Why? Just to get them to do a walk-through of our house and help us with ideas for how to best set up for success.

Bringing home a 5-month old, already-broken-in puppy was a boon for our specific situation. But, as I'm fairly certain you may already know, you're going to pay for that.


----------



## rashmika024 (May 2, 2020)

SoCalEngr said:


> If I had the time and temperament, I'd get the untrained puppy. For the price we paid, we could have had many one-on-one in-home sessions with a dog trainer (which, we're still going to have, as much of this is to train us, not the puppy). My guess is that you can get the AKC #s on both parents, and do the OFA checks online (which is what we did). The only caveat is that you're likely to see the same things we did...the cardiac clearance is not going to be from a cardiologist.
> 
> We had our well-puppy check with the vet last Friday, and Kona passed with "flying colors". There were two minor issues (yeast infection in the ears and Giardia), but these were what I consider "puppy things" and easily treated.
> 
> ...


I couldn’t agree more in terms of the training advice I have received from friends and family. We’d probably invest in a trainer to make sure we raise a dog with the right temperament. Thank you for all the inputs here it puts us in a better spot to make a decision on our pup. We will be first time pet owners.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

rashmika024 said:


> I couldn’t agree more in terms of the training advice I have received from friends and family. We’d probably invest in a trainer to make sure we raise a dog with the right temperament. Thank you for all the inputs here it puts us in a better spot to make a decision on our pup. We will be first time pet owners.


One thing. We knew we wanted a female, and were shown three. It was in the training room (converted garage?). The first and third puppies showed almost zero interest in us. They were focused on the trainer/treat, and then went "play crazy" when the trainer left so that we could have some one-on-one time with the puppy. Kona was different. When they brought her in, she immediately went to my wife to see who she was. She still played, but she would also stop playing to "say hi". The other two pretty much ignored us.

I think this is one advantage of getting a bit older puppy. Their personalities are much more apparent.

I'd be interested in hearing from people with way more experience on the following idea. If I had to do this again, and especially if I was getting a younger puppy, I'd consider engaging a trainer to help us assess the puppy's temperament. After all, you're dropping $3K-or-more, and it'd likely cost $100-$150 to have the trainer swing by. I know that many breeders work hard to be able to assess temperament and suitability for different buyers. But, I also know that Kona was not the puppy that the breeder would have recommended to us. In fact, I'm pretty sure that, of the three, Kona was the last one the breeder would have recommended.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

SoCalEngr said:


> I'd be interested in hearing from people with way more experience on the following idea. If I had to do this again, and especially if I was getting a younger puppy, I'd consider engaging a trainer to help us assess the puppy's temperament. After all, you're dropping $3K-or-more, and it'd likely cost $100-$150 to have the trainer swing by. I know that many breeders work hard to be able to assess temperament and suitability for different buyers. But, I also know that Kona was not the puppy that the breeder would have recommended to us. In fact, I'm pretty sure that, of the three, Kona was the last one the breeder would have recommended.


Paying a trainer to swing by and do an ad hoc temperament evaluation would be a complete waste of time and money, IMHO. What that trainer can tell in a few minutes is almost useless, not to mention that trainers are generally not trained in temperament evaluations.

As a breeder, we do extensive temperament evaluations of our litters. And we can discern traits that are fixed and traits that are capable of influence, and that includes things like biddability, food focus, people focus, activity focus, scent focus, drive, attention span, following, fear response, forgiveness, curiosity, and a host of other things that can be important to buyers. I recommend that next time you find a breeder who does this. Having a trainer "swing by" would be useless, even if that trainer was versed in temperament evaluation.

I'll also tell you that the two puppies who didn't show interest in you but who were focused on training and treats, and who went "play crazy" may or may not have been better choices for you, depending on what your needs, goals, and expectations are. A puppy who eschews training and play to come say hi to you isn't necessarily going to be the best puppy for you. Or it might. Depends on what your lifestyle is like and what your priorities are.

Also, dogs learn situationally, so getting a "trained" puppy is still kind of a pig in a poke, because it's more important to train the people than the dog. And when the puppy is trained by one person in one environment in one way, and then that puppy is thrust into a different environment with different people who interact with the puppy in a different way, that "training" could all but fly out the window. And when you encounter challenges, you might have no idea how to deal with them, and could get mad at the trainer for not adequately training your puppy. As a former trainer, I know that training the owners is far more important than training the puppy. The puppy already knows how to do everything you want him to do. It's getting it out of him that is the challenge, and knowing how to work with your puppy is a lot more important to long term success than having someone else come train your dog for you.

Okay, I'll get off my soap box now.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

DanaRuns said:


> Paying a trainer to swing by and do an ad hoc temperament evaluation would be a complete waste of time and money, IMHO. What that trainer can tell in a few minutes is almost useless, not to mention that trainers are generally not trained in temperament evaluations.
> 
> As a breeder, we do extensive temperament evaluations of our litters. And we can discern traits that are fixed and traits that are capable of influence, and that includes things like biddability, food focus, people focus, activity focus, scent focus, drive, attention span, following, fear response, forgiveness, curiosity, and a host of other things that can be important to buyers. I recommend that next time you find a breeder who does this. Having a trainer "swing by" would be useless, even if that trainer was versed in temperament evaluation.


Thanks for this input. While I'm unsure if there will be a "next time" for us, I have to agree that this aspect is one of the major areas that gave us concern.



DanaRuns said:


> Also, dogs learn situationally, so getting a "trained" puppy is still kind of a pig in a poke, because it's more important to train the people than the dog...The puppy already knows how to do everything you want him to do. It's getting it out of him that is the challenge, and knowing how to work with your puppy is a lot more important to long term success than having someone else come train your dog for you.
> 
> Okay, I'll get off my soap box now.


Yes, "training the people" is our issue! Also, training all the people to use the same approach. This is also a reason why we declined any further training, as it was apparent that "training at the breeder's facility" was not going to 100% transition to our home, and "who was doing the training" was actually more important than "what was being trained".

I enjoy your soap-box-rants! They're informative and, in my experience, very even-handed.


----------



## luv me a golden (Apr 22, 2020)

DanaRuns said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Very nice of you. Don't lament the price. I'd be embarrassed to tell you what I paid for toilet paper a month ago!
> 
> So, we're gonna need photos of Kona in the Puppy forum.
> 
> ...




What is a good price for a puppy, I spoke to a woman a month ago and she was asking $4500????


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

luv me a golden said:


> What is a good price for a puppy, I spoke to a woman a month ago and she was asking $4500????


Having just been "in the market"...it depends.

? - What are you looking for? A dog to compete in shows? A pet? A dog to breed?
? - Where are you looking? Prices seem to be market-local, although the phrase "inexpensive" doesn't seem to be associated with goldens.
? - What assurances are you expecting from the breeder?

#1 - We purchased in SoCal, and were "simply looking for a family pet".
#2 - We have no intent to breed our dog, and will be spaying her (eventually)
#3 - We have no intent on showing our dog, or entering her into any other competitive venues
#4 - We wanted OFA certifications on both the mom and dad, and wanted to be able to see a history of OFA clearances
#5 - We wanted some level of guarantee, from the breeder, on the puppy's soundness

With that said...

We saw puppies from $2K up to $3.5K.
For $2K, the puppies were a disservice to the breed. Okay, that's a bit harsh, the puppies had nothing to do with the experience. More accurately, the person selling the puppies displayed little regard for the long-term health of the breed, and it was difficult to reward this person by purchasing a cut-rate puppy. No OFAs or clearances on mom/dad, no guarantees. Just a "low price". This breeder actually seemed annoyed that we'd want to see OFAs/clearances, and said if we were going to demand that, we should expect to pay "top dollar".
We ended up paying at the top of the range...and then some (add on fees).
Without knowing the history of the puppy and your locale, my limited experience says $4.5K could be a bargain, or an incredible rip-off.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

luv me a golden said:


> What is a good price for a puppy, I spoke to a woman a month ago and she was asking $4500????


We try to be the very best breeders we can be, and we are currently charging $3,500.00, which I think is top dollar for a well-bred Golden puppy in SoCal.

We feel justified in that price because you get a puppy with 10 generations or more of clearances, very carefully chosen parents with an eye toward health, longevity, structure, athleticism, temperament, and fitness for original purpose. Our dogs are proven in competition. We rear puppies very carefully with scientifically based efforts to maximize mylenation of the nerves in the brain, scent and sight trained, and raising confident, courageous, happy, bulletproof puppies. They go home registered, microchipped, vaccinated, wormed, crate trained, partly potty trained, and with two days of careful temperament testing and structure/gait analysis with a team of volunteers. We build adventures and challenges for the puppies that we rotate almost daily to develop them and give them confidence as they grow, and we socialize them with safe animals and people of every stripe (tall, short, thin, fat, old, young, different races, handicapped, beards, glasses, bald, etc.). All that is expensive and time consuming, and that's why we charge as much as we do. It's top dollar, but you get top effort. Any practices less than that should come with a lower price tag, IMHO.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

DanaRuns said:


> We try to be the very best breeders we can be, and we are currently charging $3,500.00, which I think is top dollar for a well-bred Golden puppy in SoCal.
> 
> We feel justified in that price because you get a puppy with 10 generations or more of clearances, very carefully chosen parents with an eye toward health, longevity, structure, athleticism, temperament, and fitness for original purpose. Our dogs are proven in competition. We rear puppies very carefully with scientifically based efforts to maximize mylenation of the nerves in the brain, scent and sight trained, and raising confident, courageous, happy, bulletproof puppies. They go home registered, microchipped, vaccinated, wormed, crate trained, partly potty trained, and with two days of careful temperament testing and structure/gait analysis with a team of volunteers. We build adventures and challenges for the puppies that we rotate almost daily to develop them and give them confidence as they grow, and we socialize them with safe animals and people of every stripe (tall, short, thin, fat, old, young, different races, handicapped, beards, glasses, bald, etc.). All that is expensive and time consuming, and that's why we charge as much as we do. It's top dollar, but you get top effort. Any practices less than that should come with a lower price tag, IMHO.


Man...almost enough to make me consider a "play pal" for Kona.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

LoL reasons to never live in SoCal


----------



## michelleSocal760 (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi there,
I just recently started communication with them as I am looking into how to get on the waiting list. Apparently it's at least a year long and they aren't taking any reservations anymore. 
Those who purchased through a breeder, what was your waiting list experience?


Are there any other golden breeders that are available in So Cal at this time? I am looking for an untrained puppy, preferably under $3k, but I am willing if its full certs and top notch care.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

DanaRuns said:


> We try to be the very best breeders we can be, and we are currently charging $3,500.00, which I think is top dollar for a well-bred Golden puppy in SoCal.
> 
> We feel justified in that price because you get a puppy with 10 generations or more of clearances, very carefully chosen parents with an eye toward health, longevity, structure, athleticism, temperament, and fitness for original purpose. Our dogs are proven in competition. We rear puppies very carefully with scientifically based efforts to maximize mylenation of the nerves in the brain, scent and sight trained, and raising confident, courageous, happy, bulletproof puppies. They go home registered, microchipped, vaccinated, wormed, crate trained, partly potty trained, and with two days of careful temperament testing and structure/gait analysis with a team of volunteers. We build adventures and challenges for the puppies that we rotate almost daily to develop them and give them confidence as they grow, and we socialize them with safe animals and people of every stripe (tall, short, thin, fat, old, young, different races, handicapped, beards, glasses, bald, etc.). All that is expensive and time consuming, and that's why we charge as much as we do. It's top dollar, but you get top effort. Any practices less than that should come with a lower price tag, IMHO.


I wish there were a LOVE button instead of just like.. because this is true, every word of it, and the sentiment behind those words. Breeding is high reward AND high cost in time/money/effort/heartbreak. And people should realize that when they get a puppy whose entire existence has been contemplated from a place of education, that puppy had a bazillion advantages and cannot be compared to another 8 week old not raised with the same efforts both pre- and post- breeding.


----------



## Dickweed1942! (Jan 4, 2021)

cgott42 said:


> sorry for the new thread, but the previous one was 4 years old
> I am considering purchasing a golden from them - VERY expensive, but I'm willing to pay if the quality of temperment is better.
> 
> I've read trough many posts on this forum to find info, and have come across a handleful which have been positive, however this one (copied below) is scaring me off- can anyone confirm?


Hi
My name is Greg Simon
Of Napa Ca
I read your post
N
Shadalane couldn't have helped or been kinder
First I'm 62 and quite disabled with MS
Not really important
Since I was diagnosed I've had a golden by my side
3 rescues
Now its a bit tougher
Thought maybe golden puppy
Looked for weeks for a good breeder
Determined Shandalne would be my best choice
After much research I concluded a puppy would be to tough
When I cried and told Shelly this
I was put on hold
Offered Dakota


cgott42 said:


> sorry for the new thread, but the previous one was 4 years old
> I am considering purchasing a golden from them - VERY expensive, but I'm willing to pay if the quality of temperment is better.
> 
> I've read trough many posts on this forum to find info, and have come across a handleful which have been positive, however this one (copied below) is scaring me off- can anyone confirm?





cgott42 said:


> sorry for the new thread, but the previous one was 4 years old
> I am considering purchasing a golden from them - VERY expensive, but I'm willing to pay if the quality of temperment is better.
> 
> I've read trough many posts on this forum to find info, and have come across a handleful which have been positive, however this one (copied below) is scaring me off- can anyone confirm?


Hi my name is Greg Simon of Napa ca
Don't be scared, they were the most kind and helpful
Finding my new


cgott42 said:


> sorry for the new thread, but the previous one was 4 years old
> I am considering purchasing a golden from them - VERY expensive, but I'm willing to pay if the quality of temperment is better.
> 
> I've read trough many posts on this forum to find info, and have come across a handleful which have been positive, however this one (copied below) is scaring me off- can anyone confirm?


Hi my name is Greg Simon of Napa ca
NONSENSE
Shandalane is and has been kind and helpful
Shelly and Alan went out of their way for me
I'm disabled and my time is limited
Shadalane brought me a smart, healthy, gorgeous 
Golden
Whoever wrote that post
Was in my opinion Wrong
Unfortunately I can't 
But I'd get another from them anytime
Class operation
Great Golden
DAKOTA


----------



## Dickweed1942! (Jan 4, 2021)

cgott42 said:


> sorry for the new thread, but the previous one was 4 years old
> I am considering purchasing a golden from them - VERY expensive, but I'm willing to pay if the quality of temperment is better.
> 
> I've read trough many posts on this forum to find info, and have come across a handleful which have been positive, however this one (copied below) is scaring me off- can anyone confirm?
> [/QUOTE





cgott42 said:


> sorry for the new thread, but the previous one was 4 years old
> I am considering purchasing a golden from them - VERY expensive, but I'm willing to pay if the quality of temperment is better.
> 
> I've read trough many posts on this forum to find info, and have come across a handleful which have been positive, however this one (copied below) is scaring me off- can anyone confirm?


I apologize for the multiple posts
Wasn't sure they went through
Bottom line
I like Shadalane


----------



## RipLee (Jun 13, 2021)

cgott42 said:


> sorry for the new thread, but the previous one was 4 years old
> I am considering purchasing a golden from them - VERY expensive, but I'm willing to pay if the quality of temperment is better.
> 
> I've read trough many posts on this forum to find info, and have come across a handleful which have been positive, however this one (copied below) is scaring me off- can anyone confirm?





DanaRuns said:


> Total ripoff IMHO. Not saying they are unethical breeders, just that the prices are outrageous (especially the "trained" pups, who imho miss out on important family/socialization experiences at a critical time) and there's nothing special about the dogs. Rolls Royce price for an ordinary dog. They are pushing the boundaries of what the market will bear.
> 
> Now I'm thinking, "Imagine how much money I could make if I did the same thing with my breedings." But, um, no thanks. It's not about seeing how much I can make for each puppy, it's about making sure they all go to fantastic homes.


I found and purchased my golden retriever from Shadalane. I couldn’t be happier. She was trained and is my service dog. She is sweet, loving and loyal. Shadalane nurtures their puppies. I call my golden the “Love Bomb“ - wherever she goes, love explodes.


----------



## RipLee (Jun 13, 2021)

rashmika024 said:


> Hi there, my husband and I just spoke to this Breeder. I think we spoke to Alex, what was your experience getting your pup from Shadalane? It definitely seems like a lot of mixed reviews here. We are aware of the somewhat high price tag, but I guess goldens these days are expensive from the research I have been doing. Our conversation seemed quite pleasant with Alex and he was willing to answer all questions and provide OFA health clearance for the parents of the pup. Any inputs here from anyone is highly appreciated! Thank you in advance!!


I purchased my golden retriever from Shadalane. I looked all over the US before settling on Shadalane. They have trained puppies, good pedigrees and raise pups in a nurturing environment. The pups are well socialized. My golden is my service dog. We are inseparable. She’s sweet, attentive, and a great flyer.


----------

